

Adobe Gaming - Brajeshwar
http://gaming.adobe.com/

======
arocks
Flash is still a great platform for developing games while HTML5 catches up in
terms of a consistent cross platform experience. However I find the open
source development tools to be much more convenient. For e.g. FlashDevelop is
an excellent IDE if don't require the animation tools. Haxe is a great
strictly typed language that has a fast compiler targeting Flash.

------
tangue
There is no mention anywhere of the 9% revenue share they expect when you
publish a game with Flash. Did they change their minds ?

~~~
eurleif
The 9% is if you use certain "premium features" of the Flash player. It
doesn't apply to every game. See:
[http://www.adobe.com/devnet/flashplayer/articles/premium-
fea...](http://www.adobe.com/devnet/flashplayer/articles/premium-
features.html)

~~~
tangue
Thanks. I was confused by the haters , but it seems reasonable.

------
wslh
The most promising project for games is Cocos2D Javascript bindings: same
source code runs on HTML5/mobile/desktop taking advantage of native GPU
accelerations. Cocos2D is the most popular 2D engine for iOS and was ported to
other platforms as well.

Just take a look at it:

\- HTML5 Demo: <http://www.cocos2d-iphone.org/t/js-tests/>

\- Docs: <https://github.com/zynga/jsbindings#readme>

------
kevingadd
This is confusing. Did Adobe change their mind after completely giving up on
mobile last year? What changed? Everyone I know who's done mobile development
with Flash/AIR hated it - have they improved the tools? Or is this just
piggybacking on the fact that tools like Unity target Flash's runtime for
desktops now?

I also remember seeing news articles about Adobe refocusing on HTML5 and
putting out HTML5 development tools to replace Flash. Did they give up on that
or is it still in progress?

~~~
georgemcbay
They never completely gave up on mobile, they gave up on mobile in-browser
plugins, essentially because they realized they'd never be let onto Safari.

They've continued to develop Flash/AIR tools for standalone mobile apps and
the tools have improved quite a bit though obviously they still take a
speed/size hit compared to true native and the resulting apps feel not-quite-
native on any of the supported platforms.

They are still highly focused on HTML5 for their traditional non-game users
(mostly people in marketing and advertisement and other interactive design
fields). But they're also focused on keeping the Flash platform going as both
a cross-platform mobile app solution and a "game console for the web".

Their strategy here hasn't really changed since Adobe Max 2011 but their
message has been twisted a lot by various "camps" both pro and anti Flash.

------
Tloewald
Sad that their poster child is Zynga.

------
dkroy
I love the responsive website.

------
89a
Been saying for years they should be pushing it for games instead of web 2.0
apps (which it is terrible at)

